# Phalaenopsis (syn Doritis) pulcherrima var. marmorata



## bigleaf (Aug 7, 2016)

Phalaenopsis (syn Doritis) pulcherrima var. marmorata

Photo update of these two plants. I've been waiting for these to produce basal keiki - so far nothing yet.












Same pots from two years ago






I like these both. Trying to pick my favorite is difficult. I like the flower that is more flat. It is more colorful too. But the other one has striped lip - and leaves are rounder and prettier. so until I can figure out which is my favorite - I am keeping them both. I bought these at Redland 2 years ago. I meant to change them to a more open mix - but so far they are doing well. I'm still hoping that they will produce basal keiki like other pulcherrima. I have several in bloom - it's Phal pulcherrima and their hybrid blooming season in my greenhouse.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 7, 2016)

I prefer the flatter, more colorful flower without the striped lip. That plant also appears to be more compact in size and habit, and I see great value in that aspect. You should clone it, stem prop it or try to make flower stem keikis. I think people would want to buy this.


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2016)

I definitely would buy it! I think both are lovely and I'd
guess they will grow well mounted. Those spikes and
wonderful leaves would look stunning mounted.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice! I would love to have these.. Doritis can be quite variable in their ability to clump. Although the typical variety (pink) clumps freely, the white forms (including the peloric) and var. buysonniana are slow-growing and quite reluctant to clump, only producing basal keikis when the main growth is leggy.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

I try with these and they just multiply but don't bloom.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 8, 2016)

abax said:


> I definitely would buy it! I think both are lovely and I'd
> guess they will grow well mounted. Those spikes and
> wonderful leaves would look stunning mounted.



You may be right that it will grow well mounted. However pulcherrima is terrestrial so mounting might not show off their upright inflorescence correctly.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I try with these and they just multiply but don't bloom.



They will likely need more light to bloom.


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2016)

Doritis are a bit problematic for me. I've grown them
both potted and mounted and they seem to do equally
well, but my favorite method right now is in a wood basket
with coco fiber packed medium tight and hung up sideways. The spikes usually begin to bend slightly
as they lengthen.


----------



## naoki (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice leaves, Peter. Are the leaves the characteristics of this variety? I remember that you mentioned that it was described a couple years ago, but I forgot to check the article.

This is different from so-called "dwarf" variety, right?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I try with these and they just multiply but don't bloom.



More light. Catt level or more.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2016)

OK, I will try, thanks.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 13, 2016)

naoki said:


> Nice leaves, Peter. Are the leaves the characteristics of this variety? I remember that you mentioned that it was described a couple years ago, but I forgot to check the article.
> 
> This is different from so-called "dwarf" variety, right?



Hi Naoki - This is described as a new species P. pulcherrima var. marmorata in German journal by Olaf Gruss - Journal: Die Orchidee 2014, 6, 486

These var. marmorata I got came from Germany - said to be originated from Vietnam. 

I have a dwarf variety from Robert Bedard - his came from Cambodia. Robert said Santa Barbara Orchid Estate had them for a while and grew with rupiculous Laelias outdoors in full (coastal) sun. His plants go into the low 30's during the winter.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 13, 2016)

My only question... When will seedlings be available?


----------



## Just1more (Aug 11, 2021)

An old post, I know. Peter do you by any chance have plants of this species for sale?


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 11, 2021)

No, I tried selling and sib cross but did not send seedpod to lab. I may have keiki later when i repot one of the plants


----------



## Just1more (Aug 12, 2021)

Thx for the response! I’ll just keep pestering you periodically hoping for a kieki,


----------



## Rockbend (Aug 12, 2021)

Springwater has them, the dark magenta purple flowered type..


----------



## LO69 (Dec 4, 2021)

I always had interest in this plant but never bought one maybe time has come!
Can doritis be grown in intermediate GH?
I like the marmorata too beautiful foliage.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 4, 2021)

Exquisite!


----------

